# StudentDb1 - Code-Fragen



## loese90 (7. Mai 2012)

Hey habe eine Frage was bedeutet das string nextKey in diesem Programm?


```
import java.util.Scanner;
class StudentDb1 {

// zu mehreren studis liegen informationen (ds) vor;
// diese sollen nach verschiedenen gesichtspunkten ausgewertet werden.
// wir beschränken uns hier auf die Berechnung des Altersdurchschnitts
public static void main(String[] args) { 

 	System.out.println(" .. begin of StudentDb1 ..\n");

	class StudentT {
  		String vorname;
		String nachname;
		char geschlecht;
		int alter;
		double durchschnitt;
  	} //StudentT

  	Scanner in = new Scanner(System.in);
  	String nextKey;
  	
  	int anzahl;
  	System.out.println("Fuer wieviele Studis sollen Daten erfasst werden: ");
  	anzahl = in.nextInt();
  
  	StudentT [] studis = new StudentT[anzahl];
  
  	for (int i = 0; i<anzahl; i++) {
		studis[i] = new StudentT();
  		System.out.println("angaben zu student # "+(i+1)+" :");
  		
  		System.out.println("Vorname: ");
		studis[i].vorname = in.next();
		
		System.out.println("Nachname: ");
	 	studis[i].nachname = in.next();
	 	
	 	System.out.println("weiblich/maennlich(w/m):  ");
		nextKey  = in.next();
		studis[i].geschlecht = nextKey.charAt(0);
		
		System.out.println("   Alter: ");
		studis[i].alter = in.nextInt();
		
		System.out.println("Notendurchschnitt:  ");
		studis[i].durchschnitt =in.nextDouble();
    	} // for	

  	//Berechnung des Altersdurchschnitts
	int summe = 0;
  	for (int i = 0; i<anzahl; i++) {
  		summe += studis[i].alter;
    	} // for
    
  	System.out.println("\naktueller altersdurchschnitt: "+ (float)summe/anzahl);

	System.out.println("\n .. end of StudentDb1 ..\n");

} // main

} // StudentDb1
```


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2012)

eine String-Variable hat einen Namen, hier erschließt sich dir der Sinn nicht, dann ist er wohl nicht ideal,
die Variable kann auch a, b oder c heißen, 

genutzt wird sie zum Einlesen (von welchen Daten erkennt man ja an der Ausgabe davor) und wird dann an erkennbarer Stelle weiterverarbeitet,
was gibt es da noch zu rätseln?


----------



## loese90 (7. Mai 2012)

mir ging es um dass Key im Speziellen, was bedeutet das?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2012)

Key im speziellen ist ein Wort aus drei Buchstaben und heißt auf Deutsch Schlüssel,
noch mehr Bedeutung kann ich auch mit Lupe nicht finden


----------



## loese90 (7. Mai 2012)

Habe jetz noch ne andere Frage, die hoffentlich nicht ganz so banal wirkt:

Gegeben sind die folgenden Deklarationen und Initialisierungen von Variablen:
int k;
final double PI = 3.14;
int fuenf = 5;
int sechs = 013;
double y = 65.5;
float x = 2.f;
boolean b1 = true;
boolean b2 = false;
char a = 'A';
String text = "47";


Welchen Wert und welchen Typ haben die folgenden Ausdrücke?
Ausdruck

1. 0.5 < 2
2. x + fuenf
3.(char)(int) y
4.PI = 3.14159
5.text + sechs
6.fuenf % 2
7.fuenf / 2
8.sechs / 4.0
9.text + 2 + 3
10. 2 + 3 + text
11. x + 0.5
12. b1+ "ist" + b2
13. ! (b2 == true)
14. b2 != true
15. PI < 1


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2012)

für mich wirkt/en die in der Tat nicht banal, sondern einfach wie eine komplette Aufgabe für dich
und ich zumindest werde mich hüten, sie für dich zu lösen 

auch auf ja/nein-Fragen a la 'ist hier xy richtig?' bitte eher verzichten, falls dir diese Idee kommt,
jedenfalls nicht ohne denkbare Kommentare, vorher in einem Java-Programm ausprobieren usw.


----------



## Firephoenix (7. Mai 2012)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist wohl sich eine Main zu erzeugen, das ganze einzugeben und ausgeben zu lassen - die Möglichkeit fehlt allerdings in einer Klausur 

Zumindest sowas wie 0.5 < 2 sollte man aber selbst lösen können, das kann ich einem Grundschüler in unter einer Stunde so erklären dass er das selbst lösen kann - wenn man das Thema im Unterricht hatte und Aufzeichnungen dazu hat wird das wohl kein Problem sein.

Poste doch mal deine Lösungsansätze hier rein, dann kann man korrigieren.

Gruß


----------

